
Archaeobotanical evidence reveals origins of bread 14,400 years ago in NE Jordan - okket
http://www.pnas.org/content/early/2018/07/10/1801071115
======
okket
Previous discussion from 9 days ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17546207](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17546207)
(162 comments)

(sorry, didn't saw that discussion)

